# Alternatives to Webmin



## balanga (Jun 11, 2016)

Are there  any alternatives to Webmin for providing a web interface for managing a remote system. The GUIs for pfSense and FreeNAS have a much better GUI than Webmin. Do they use some application which I could install?


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 12, 2016)

Is it just the theme that is lacking or the features? I like what it offers. If you are unpleased with the aesthetics then checkout the "Authentic Theme"


----------

